# National day of payer cancelled



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, Christian prayer anyway. Obama says he has not gone to church, but that he has daily devotion on his Blackberry. It must be Muslim daily devotion.



> National Day of Prayer Reversed
> In 1952 President Truman established one day a year as a "National Day of Prayer"
> 
> In 1988 President Reagan designated the First Thursday in May of each year as the "National Day of Prayer"
> ...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

What's sad is that this is of interst.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/photos/prayerday.asp

My opinion: I think prayer should be something private anyway.

I've also taken off my shoes while visiting the blue mosque, am I a muslim too? :roll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Seabass,
I don't know(or care),ask yourself.
While at it,ask yourself;
1.Why on the Islamic website above do they state 'our time has come'?Is it because they were ignorant that they had that right pre-Obama or they feel something else with him as President?
2.Would Christians have that right in Muslim countries?
3.Does 'National Prayer Day' imply to you that it only pertains to Christians?And,if so,why?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

1) I did not find your quote on the website (admitedly, I didn't scour the site in search of it). In all honesty, don't you have other things to worry about? Who cares? Is this the first Islam gathering at capitol hill? Maybe that's why?

2) Well, it's hard to find a first world counterpart that is predominantly Muslim. The first place that comes to mind is turkey, a muslim country. It's government is also strictly secular. So yes, I think Christians could orgnize a "gathering" of speakers at Ankara with no real problems...

3) No, national prayer day to me does not suggest any religious faction. Almost all religions have some sort of prayer ritual. I guess thats why Obama opened it up to all faiths and not just a Christian one. I'm not sure I get your point in bringing this up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Turkey

I guess I have more important things to worry about that a gathering of Islamic speakers at the capitol.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,its hard to find for sure.As usual scan from left to right and its the second phrase.
'Firstworld' counterpart????Why?Why not the muslim countries that are in the news or of real concern?You know,the ones we all saw on CNN cheering when the planes hit the towers.
I know one thing,I have more to worry about than posting a pic of Obama taking his shoes off but....


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

duckp said:


> Yeh,its hard to find for sure.As usual scan from left to right and its the second phrase.
> 'Firstworld' counterpart????Why?Why not the muslim countries that are in the news or of real concern?You know,the ones we all saw on CNN cheering when the planes hit the towers.
> I know one thing,I have more to worry about than posting a pic of Obama taking his shoes off but....


I found it! Guess I skipped to the main reading.

Because I don't think you are comparing apples to apples then. You only see radical Islam as a semi-mainstream tradition in third world countries as far as I can tell. But you're right, Christians could not assemble safely in Iran, Afghanistan, etc.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

seabass said:


> What's sad is that this is of interst.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/photos/prayerday.asp
> 
> My opinion: I think prayer should be something private anyway.
> ...


Hey, thanks for posting that brilliant "proof" from the ever so left leaning snopes.com. :roll:

Why is it snopes.com is like crack for liberals? Because it tells them what they want to hear. Every single liberal I know uses that site like *** wipe. Daily.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Bareback, you crack me up per usual. Hey, if you can't beat the message, try to beat up on the sender?

How about factcheck.org?
http://www.factcheck.org/2009/09/muslim-prayer-day-sept-25/
er, wait, is that another liberal-biased fact check site? I never can remember 

Actually, I ran into an interesting article about the snopes founders (husband and wife team). Turns out they never wanted to write anything about politics, but it's guys like you all that keep 'em in business :wink:

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/05/all-about-snopes-uncovering-untruths-on-the-web/

bareback, if you aren't too busy, maybe you can go to snopes and show some clear cut liberal bias. If you aren't busy.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

seabass said:


> Bareback, you crack me up per usual. Hey, if you can't beat the message, try to beat up on the sender?


Hey, who says you cant learn from liberal democrats! :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

seabass said:


> bareback, if you aren't too busy, maybe you can go to snopes and show some clear cut liberal bias. If you aren't busy.


I guess Obama and Ayers relationship isnt true, its only "partly true".

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/ayers.asp

I bet if it was Bush and Ayers, it would be "true".

http://www.snopes.com/politics/bush/resume.asp

Id put good money down that says if this were Obamas bogus "resume" they would have looked into the claims instead of calling the status "multiple" (which is just a blanket answer IMO) and just posting a couple links.

The fact is, when it pertains to Obama, or other democrats, they go to the lengths to investigate an answer. And from what ive seen, when the answer sheds a "less than stellar" light on the individual, their always careful to put a more "positive spin" on the context, or circumstances surrounding the statement or action that paints the democratic individual in a less than ideal way. "Yes Jeremiah Wright said "god damn america" repeatedly and has made derogatory racial comments, *BUT* he did so because...........". They cant just call him a racist pr*ck.

When it pertains to Bush and republicans, not so much.

Now that my lunch hour is over......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I found factcheck.org I thought I had found the cats meow. That is until I started finding mistakes, and always in liberal favor. One small one that I can remember is they said the statement "Kerry had more campaign money than any other senator" was wrong because Bush had more campaign money. Bush was not a senator and never has been so the statement was false. It looks like a minor mistake, but it was misleading.
Same with snoops and wikipedia. For example I was looking for information on Koi spawning. Wikipedia came up even thought they had zero information, and were asking for contributions of information. So I wrote a paragraph on my experience in my pond. That was a couple of years ago and to my knowledge it is still there as the authority on the subject. I guess anyone can write anything they want to on wikipedia.
The point is Obama canceled national prayer day. The point is he has not been to church since president, but says he has daily devotion on his Blackberry. I have some swamp land for sale. I guess he hasn't found a pastor that calls for the damnation of America yet.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

There job isn't to characterize someone (i.e. Ayers and call him racist as you suggest), but to see if the chain email is true or false or a little of both.

From what I've seen, I don't buy your argument at all that they dig into anti-Obama stuff more. Seems to me they were plenty bush during the bush years:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/bush/bush.asp

Plainsman,
No one is arguing for/against wikipedia, that's as biased as the author wants it to be.

I'm a little surprised (no offense) that you caught a mistake that got by the Annenberg foundation.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Is the 'mistake' you found Plasinman?



> The ad says Kerry got "millions from executives at HMO's, telecoms, drug companies," which is true -- for Kerry's entire political career. But so far Kerry's presidential campaign has received a small fraction of what the Bush campaign has received from those particular sources. By any definition, Bush's "special interest" money greatly exceeds Kerry's.


I'd read the analysis section here:

http://www.factcheck.org/bushs_misleading_attack_video.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Is the 'mistake' you found Plasinman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could just remember it was someone. To tell the truth I couldn't remember if it was Kerry they had made the comparison with, I just took a shot at it as an example.



> I'm a little surprised (no offense) that you caught a mistake that got by the Annenberg foundation.


I'm not sure it got by them. I forget how the connection goes, but somehow where Obama worked there is a connection with the Annenberg foundation. Same with Bill Ayers. Does anyone remeber how that works. 
I know we are not arguing about wikipedia or snoops, it's just that I want people to understand they are not as great as we think. That includes me. I gave them way more credit than they deserve a year ago. Dumb me. :lost: I get so ticked with myself when I sucker like that. :******:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obummer is a Muslim, who hates America, end of story.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

9494 AGREE 100% :thumb: He hates our way of life and thinks he should be treated like Royalty :******:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

A US president does not need to be going into a mosque for any reason!!! especially while we are trying to get these people to quit trying to kill everone that is not a believer in their way. The US is coming off as soft to these people and the only thing that they understand is strength not a president that says that the US is not a Christian country, bows and kisses a$$ everywhere he goes in the middle east. Except to our only real friend in the area, Israel he turns his back on. :eyeroll: :******: 
The US has always been a Christian, English speaking country. You have the right to believe or not, your choice. But believe or not get into a really tough situation and see where your thoughts take you.

To me there is no such thing as Mexican American, African American or any other type of American except Americans. You may be from another country but if you are an American citizen you are American nothing else.

"*IN GOD WE TRUST*" period


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I received this in an email again this morning and I thought it added to what I was saying. In my opinion Bill Cosby is absolutely correct!!! Kids that do not know decipline are in for a very rought time.

Well said, Bill ............... !

This is actually word for word what he said to a gathering of students who asked about the bailout in America

Great response...

'They're standing on the corner and they can't speak English.'

I can't even talk the way these people talk:

Why you ain't,?

Where you is,?

What he drive,?

Where he stay,?

Where he work,?

Who you be...?

And I blamed the kid until I heard the mother talk.

And then I heard the father talk.

Everybody knows it's important to speak English except these knuckleheads. You can't be a doctor with that kind of crap coming out of your mouth

In fact you will never get any kind of job making a decent living.

People marched and were hit in the face with rocks to get an Education, and now we've got these knuckleheads walking around.

The lower economic people are not holding up their end in this deal.

These people are not parenting. They are buying things for kids.

$500 sneakers for what??

And they won't spend $200 for Hooked on Phonics.

I am talking about these people who cry when their son is standing there in an orange suit.

Where were you when he was 2

Where were you when he was 12?

Where were you when he was 18 and how come you didn't know that he had a pistol?

And where is the father? Or who is his father?

People putting their clothes on backward:?

Isn't that a sign of something gone wrong?

People with their hats on backward, pants down around the crack, isn't that a sign of something???

Isn't it a sign of something when she has her dress all the way up and got all type of needles [piercing] going through her body?

What part of Africa did this come from?

We are not Africans. Those people are not Africans; they don't know a thing about Africa .

I say this all of the time. It would be like white people saying they are European-American. That is totally stupid.

I was born here, and so were my parents and grand parents and, very likely my great grandparents. I don't have any connection to Africa, no more than white Americans have to Germany, Scotland, England, Ireland, or the Netherlands?. The same applies to 99 percent of all the black Americans as regards to Africa .

So stop, already! ! !

With names like Shaniqua, Taliqua and Mohammed and all of that crap ......

and all of them are in jail.

Brown or black versus the Board of Education is no longer the white person's problem.

We have got to take the neighborhood back.

People used to be ashamed. Today a woman has eight children with eight different 'husbands' -- or men or whatever you call them now.

We have millionaire football players who cannot read.

We have million-dollar basketball players who can't write two paragraphs. We, as black folks have to do a better job.

Someone working at Wal-Mart with seven kids, you are hurting us.

We have to start holding each other to a higher standard.

We cannot blame the white people any longer.'

Dr. William Henry 'Bill' Cosby, Jr., Ed.D.

WELL SAID, BILL

It's NOT about color...

It's about behavior!!!

PASS THIS ON AROUND THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't realize Bill Cosby had a Ph.D.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/cosby.asp Even the liberally-biased Snopes backs this up. 8)

He makes good points but he should hear my in-laws English. They both spoke German as their first language and their grammar isn't good, but they are successful, good people. But I get the point of what Bill is saying.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks ShineRunner, that was good. I don't think I could look at Bill Cosby and see a black man. Sure I would see the color, but it would mean absolutely nothing. With his attitude all a person would see is a fellow American. I wish the people of the inner cities would listen to him. The problem is the attitude he speaks of is slowly leaking into mainstream America. You see the wannabe copy cats even around here, and they are not black. Nothing dumber looking than some little white boy wanna be with his pants around his knees. Don't they know they look like they have loaded diapers?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It is sad, and it should be of interest to everyone in this country.

Our President has allowed a National Prayer Day for *muslims* to be held in Washington, and done away with the National Prayer Day for all *Americans* that has stood for 58 years. It is exceedingly simple to deduce from this where his loyalties lie.

In case it all just goes over your head, he wasn't worried about offending anyone when he allowed the muslim prayer day to happen. But now that the predominantly Christian prayer day is approaching it gets canceled because he doesn't want to offend anyone.

Who will be offended? Easy answer, his muslim followers.

huntin1


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

'Remember in November!!!!'


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

seabass said:


> There job isn't to characterize someone (i.e. Ayers and call him racist as you suggest), but to see if the chain email is true or false or a little of both.


Its not that I want them to characterize, but in the case of Wright (a known Obama associate and the leader of Obamas church for 20+ years) they HAVE to throw in that "because". They have to justify it. Why? One can only surmise its because of his relation to Obama. Im willing to bet, had Bush been friends with an openly bigoted person, there would have been no "justifications" from snopes.

There is ample cold hard evidence that proves Wright has spewed racial hate and anti-American filth for YEARS. Yet, when snopes investigates, they say "yes he said this, BUT........". They justify it (or attempt to). They cant just say "true", and leave it at that.

It most definitely has a political leaning to it, less than others, but its there.

And this is a key difference between conservatives and liberals (or, you and I). Conservatives (I) admit that sources such as Fox news lean in one direction (right). Liberals (you) rarely or NEVER admit that sources such as CNN, CNBC, CBS, NBC are so far left leaning its not even funny. I have several very liberal friends, they would rather have their finger and toe nails ripped off than admit the sources they get their info from are extremely biased and only telling them what they WANT to hear.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on that site regarding a cancellation of the national prayer day. Did anyone else see it? I can't believe something like this would happen!!!

I'm sorry, but this is a Christian country. We have complete freedom for anyone to practice anything they wish. But this is a country that was founded on Christian beliefs, and to my knowledge is still very Christian dominated. I have no problem allowing this to be a free country and a melting pot. But we are a Christian country. And I'm sick of people trying to compromise so that everyone is happy. Again, Socialism is leaking into even Religion. This is fuggin ridiculous...

And yes, I have a problem w/ the leader of this country not being a Christian... Call me ignorant or whatever you want. We don't allow someone who was not born in this country to be President. Why should we allow a President who is not of the same Religion as our Country, to lead it.... :eyeroll:


----------

